# FMAT: Atienza Kali Combat Archery



## Clark Kent (Apr 17, 2007)

*Atienza Kali Combat Archery
By Forceanchors - Tue, 17 Apr 2007 12:43:23 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Check out the latest vid clip showing Atienza Kali Combat Archery

http://www.atienza-kali.com/video/ATIENZAKCA.mov

www.atienzakali.com

enjoy!!!

Seth


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

